# Ruger GP-100 357 vis ??????



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all;
I own a couple of Ruger Semi-Autos (SR9c & LCP) but I'm looking at a new wheel gun in .357 MAG.
I used to own a S&W 686 years ago and it was a god gun but I sold it 
I recently bought a Marlin 1894 lever action in .357 MAG so now I want to get a revolver to go along with it. 

My question is: How would you compare a 6" GP-100 to say, a S & W 686 or Taurus 627 (both 6")?
The Taurus has the Ported Barrel and S & W the "Name" (?)

Yes I do know this is a Ruger site (or board) but I have seen you have given straight answers. :smt1099

Thanks in advance.

Lateck,


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I had the same question a while back and am pleased to announce I chose GP-100.

I have no regrets.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the Ruger or the S&W. They are both fine revolvers and the companies stand behind them. A Taurus with a problem may turn into a nightmare for you. It did for a friend of mine.  Good luck.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Baldy said:


> You can't go wrong with the Ruger or the S&W. They are both fine revolvers and the companies stand behind them. A Taurus with a problem may turn into a nightmare for you. It did for a friend of mine.  Good luck.


 +1:smt023


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

Baldy said:


> You can't go wrong with the Ruger or the S&W. They are both fine revolvers and the companies stand behind them. A Taurus with a problem may turn into a nightmare for you. It did for a friend of mine.  Good luck.


+2.
I love my Ruger & plan on getting more!


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input from all.
I went ahead and ordered a GP-100 5" through Davidson's Gallery.
(Kept changing my mind between a 4" and 6") 
I'll post the results at the range after I get it next week.

Lateck,


----------



## Wake County Glockman (Jul 28, 2010)

Didn't realize that that was avaialible in a 5"


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

Lateck said:


> Thanks for the input from all.
> I went ahead and ordered a GP-100 5" through Davidson's Gallery.
> (Kept changing my mind between a 4" and 6")
> I'll post the results at the range after I get it next week.
> ...


You made a good choice. Both Ruger and S&W are very good, and choice of a model is a matter of personal preference. Both can be slicked up to provide a really nice trigger, and both can be more accurate than you can use.


----------



## donho (Nov 1, 2010)

*ruger s/s staiinless and gp100*

had a security six purchased new in 82 shot about 200 rounds with it kept it on nightstand cleaned and lubed haven't shot it for 20 or so years took it to the range early this year and the barrel blew clean off it using rem factory ammo ruger coudln't fix it so they sent me a new gp-100 s/s 4 inch free of charge and I love it and ruger customer service recently bought a 22/45 rp and thats my favorite plinking gun no
hiccups at all 8000 rounds and counting what an affordable blast!


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a few for your perusal. :mrgreen:


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

donho said:


> had a security six purchased new in 82 shot about 200 rounds with it kept it on nightstand cleaned and lubed haven't shot it for 20 or so years took it to the range early this year and the barrel blew clean off it using rem factory ammo


THAT'S SCARY! I certainly hope nobody was injured.



donho said:


> ruger coudln't fix it so they sent me a new gp-100 s/s 4 inch free of charge and I love it and ruger customer service recently bought a 22/45 rp and thats my favorite plinking gun no
> hiccups at all 8000 rounds and counting what an affordable blast!


I'm glad they made it right for you! That was a significant product failure.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

xxx


----------



## Redleg (May 13, 2011)

GP 100 is hard to beat!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GP-100! Love mine in 4" stainless. An awesome firearm.


----------

